# Cyanobacteria/slime algae



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a nasty case of green slime algae in a few of my terrariums. The stuff has even creeped out of the water and onto the soil. I use my spray bottle to blast it off of everything, but it is very persistent and keeps coming back. Any idea how to get rid of it?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Devin, 

I use two methods of eradicating this stuff in my fish room.

1. Ram’s horn snails will eat it. They are pretty common and breed rapidly. If you can’t come across any pm me and I’ll send you some.
2. You can also use an antibiotic called Maracyn I, which is available at most pet shops. I use it as directed but at half strength. I have heard others say that they use it at full strength though. The reason I use it at half strength is so that the biological filter is not adversely affected. If you use Maracyn you may have to use it again in a few weeks but it does work.

Cheers,
Chris
http://killifish.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Chris,

Any worries that the Maracyn will cause a problem for the frogs? I've steered clear of using it and similar products in our aquatic turtle setups because of concerns about side effects. Never tried it in fish setups because Plecos are pretty efficient. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

In aquariums, after all else fails, this is treated with Erithromyacin (sp?), a broad spectrum antibiotic added to the water. I believe one commercially available product is maracyn I and maracyn II (check the label).

Josh

*edit* sorry, opened this window and then did not post for a while, hence the "what he said" information in my post.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

do they have any metals? Like copper?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The active ingredient in Maracyn I is erythromycin and in Maracyn II is minocycline. I don't believe that metals are present, except as contaminants. I just wondered about the doses required to kill algae versus being harmful to frogs.

Bill


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I can’t say I know that it is safe for amphibians but I don’t remember it bothering snails.

Cheers,
Chris
http://killifish.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll pick up a few ram's horn snails and see if they do the job. I'd like to avoid adding any chemicals. Thanks again,


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Devin,
One word of caution with the snails, if you purchase them I would try to buy them from somewhere that they haven’t had any exposure to amphibians. I don’t pretend to know the parasitology involved but I assume that there are amphibian parasites that have intermediate hosts. 

Cheers,
Chris
http://killifish.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I've used Maracyn (Erythromycin) in my Paludarium to treat Slime Algae, with no impact to my frogs or fish. I used the treatment in full strength, per the directions. It completely eliminated the Slime Algae and I had no loss of any fish or frogs.

Tim


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Any links to this stuff? Any one else use it? I will say the weekly slim clean up can get old.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Search for Blue Green Algae, BGA, and/or Maracyn/Erythromycin. Lots of fish forums discuss it.


----------

